# Mongoose Traveller, online, Thursday nights. Maptools/SKYPE



## Treebore (Oct 10, 2009)

I have 3 definite and a 4th possible player. Looking for one or two more. IT is to last only a few weeks, about 6 weeks, ran from 9 to midnight EST every Thursday starting October 22nd, the week after next.

It is using the Mongoose version and I will be basing the sessions on the Belt Strike adventure published by Mongoose.

To sign up please check out this thread:

Troll Lord Games :: View topic - Thursday Groups Traveller (Mongoose) game sign up!

You can sign up here if you do not wish to become a member of that board.

This is a introductory/try out game, so only the core book and the Belter careers in the adventure are being used.

It is a closed system, TL 9, so only humans exist.


----------



## Treebore (Oct 12, 2009)

I have 5 players. I am willing to take 1 or 2 stand by players.


----------

